# lab to bull



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

thinking of putting my lab to a staff x pit do you think they will make nice looking dogs should be powerfull and well built


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

maybe look on google for some images of that cross? then you will see what they would look like.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

No, I'd say it's a complete waste of a lab


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Why would you want to?????


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

gazt said:


> thinking of putting my lab to a staff x pit do you think they will make nice looking dogs should be powerfull and well built


Google it....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

i think you are talking daft


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Why do people find the need to cross all these different breeds of dog, i have never had anything againest cross breeding but after joining this forum a few days ago , i am shocked at the amount of cross breeding, how do you know when crossing breeds what health issue you may be causing ??


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

It will just look like a lab cross and there are already thousands of them in rescues shelters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Why do people find the need to cross all these different breeds of dog, i have never had anything againest cross breeding but after joining this forum a few days ago , i am shocked at the amount of cross breeding, how do you know when crossing breeds what health issue you may be causing ??


seems its the in thing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Why do people find the need to cross all these different breeds of dog, i have never had anything againest cross breeding but after joining this forum a few days ago , i am shocked at the amount of cross breeding, how do you know when crossing breeds what health issue you may be causing ??


I guess its a risk everyone takes when breeding, Cross breeds happen allover theres always adverts for them.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> i think you are talking daft


or rather ..I think your talking a load of Bull!!!...

Crazy Crazy Crazy


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Why do people find the need to cross all these different breeds of dog, i have never had anything againest cross breeding but after joining this forum a few days ago , i am shocked at the amount of cross breeding, how do you know when crossing breeds what health issue you may be causing ??


It is sadly, the current fashion. I have several rescue crossbreeds myself so am not anti-crossbreed by a long shot, just pro-responsible breeding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> i think you are talking daft





Dundee said:


> No, I'd say it's a complete waste of a lab





Molly's Mum said:


> Why would you want to?????





shihtzumum said:


> Why do people find the need to cross all these different breeds of dog, i have never had anything againest cross breeding but after joining this forum a few days ago , i am shocked at the amount of cross breeding, how do you know when crossing breeds what health issue you may be causing ??





CarolineH said:


> It will just look like a lab cross and there are already thousands of them in rescues shelters.





Smarty Pants said:


> seems its the in thing


Agreed! Rach so its "powerpul and well bulit"


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

gazt said:


> thinking of putting my lab to a staff x pit do you think they will make nice looking dogs should be powerfull and well built


Ser.... are you on the drink tonight..:idea:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

gazt said:


> thinking of putting my lab to a staff x pit do you think they will make nice looking dogs should be powerfull and well built


What do you mean ?

Ur lab n staffie crossed with a pitbull ?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

heres the closest ive found to that cross so you can see what they will look like.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Agreed! Rach so its "powerpul and well bulit"


wiff dicky hips


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> What do you mean ?
> 
> Ur lab n staffie crossed with a pitbull ?


his bitch is a lab and he wants a stud that is a pit cross staffie..from what i read!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

all i can sugest is maybe looking for a cross pup??? saves the expense of a litter


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i can`t understand why anyone with the love for labs would want to put their dog to another breed, make no sence to meut:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> i can`t understand why anyone with the love for labs would want to put their dog to another breed, make no sence to meut:


what makes no sense to u makes sense to others 

As long its done responsibly, that what should matter first and foremost ....


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Thought the kids had school tomorrow


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks dk very nice looking thats why i came up with the idea my mate has the dog its temperment is second to none they will be really bonny


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

deb53 said:


> or rather ..I think your talking a load of Bull!!!...
> 
> Crazy Crazy Crazy


why am i talking bull you know a lot about this subject do ya


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

gazt said:


> thanks dk very nice looking thats why i came up with the idea my mate has the dog its temperment is second to none they will be really bonny


no problems, do let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

gazt said:


> thanks dk very nice looking thats why i came up with the idea my mate has the dog its temperment is second to none they will be really bonny


Dont forget to get health tests done on both dogs..Thats all reccomended ones for labs all reccomended for staffs and what ever it is for pits..dont know about them as there banned over here.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> his bitch is a lab and he wants a stud that is a pit cross staffie..from what i read!


Ahh, haha

To be honest, i couldnt even understand his question :S , and he wants to cross a lab with a cross breed ... hmmmm

So then the pubs will be 1/2 Lab, 1/4 Staffie, 1/4 Pitbull...A funny mix imo :S


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

gazt said:


> thinking of putting my lab to a staff x pit do you think they will make nice looking dogs should be powerfull and well built


Okay a few questions, if thats okay ?

If you want a "strong powerful" looking dog, why cross your lab with a Staffie/Pitbull cross... Why not just get a bigger breed to start with, also Labs are completely different dogs to Staffies. Your lab isnt suppost to be big strong looking dog afterall, so why breed it to be ?

Also are you in England ? the Pitbull is banned, and so would a Staffie/Pitbull mix..


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> thanks dk very nice looking thats why i came up with the idea my mate has the dog its temperment is second to none they will be really bonny


End up in the pound more like 

Glad to see you've give such indepth thought and planning to such a breeding


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

health tests they are both very healththy i,m not filling the vets pockets for nothing load of twaddle we never had health checks on cross breeds before no need we never had no problems


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

No, definitely not a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

gazt said:


> health tests they are both very healththy i,m not filling the vets pockets for nothing load of twaddle we never had health checks on cross breeds before no need we never had no problems


How do you know there is no problem if you dont test! 
You cant tell hip scores unless you have tests! you cant tell if eyes are clear is you have no tests! you can not tell with out the tests..
Your dogs may look healthy but that doesnt mean there fit to breed from.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

gazt said:


> health tests they are both very healththy i,m not filling the vets pockets for nothing load of twaddle we never had health checks on cross breeds before no need we never had no problems


What dogs are you exactly crossing mate and what is you logic behind it.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> How do you know there is no problem if you dont test!
> You cant tell hip scores unless you have tests! you cant tell if eyes are clear is you have no tests! you can not tell with out the tests..
> Your dogs may look healthy but that doesnt mean there fit to breed from.


Let him get on with it DD, seems like a bit of a know it all. Dont want to line vets pockets, pah!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Let him get on with it DD, seems like a bit of a know it all. Dont want to line vets pockets, pah!


I dont want to be harsh with him. But i do want to understand his logic, and what dogs hes crossing and why ?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Let him get on with it DD, seems like a bit of a know it all. Dont want to line vets pockets, pah!


Probably hasnt even got a dog if they have should be taken off them


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Let him get on with it DD, seems like a bit of a know it all. Dont want to line vets pockets, pah!


I doubt what we say will change there mind anyway! Sad really isnt it..Seems like a know it all..but from the posts he has just made..doesnt know as much as he thinks!


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I doubt what we say will change there mind anyway! Sad really isnt it..Seems like a know it all..but from the posts he has just made..doesnt know as much as he thinks!


The fact he stated ' i dont want to line vets pockets' ,imo shows he doesnt care either way?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Beloved said:


> The fact he stated ' i dont want to line vets pockets' ,imo shows he doesnt care either way?


Exactly..and most health tests are not done at the vets!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Beloved said:


> The fact he stated ' i dont want to line vets pockets' ,imo shows he doesnt care either way?


He she will be back at school tomorrow, hopefully


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> He she will be back at school tomorrow, hopefully


Bloody hope so!


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

my mate had a staff x lab it was a really nice dog and good looking why not that x take a look at some there good lookers thats my logic into the idea can,t please every one we have always crossed dogs there the best i like x breeds better than pure bred really they seem a lot stronger and don,t get so many health probs


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> He she will be back at school tomorrow, hopefully


come on people less of the sarcastic comments as much as your anoyed. rise above it


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

got to go to bed now be late for school lol


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> come on people less of the sarcastic comments as much as your anoyed. rise above it


Im not annoyed at all! Was just stating the fact that the OP said ' whats the point in lining vets pockets'.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> i like x breeds better than pure bred really they seem a lot stronger and don,t get so many health probs


That is a bit of a sweeping statement, on what do you base that gem?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Shocking i`m not very often lost for words but this is one of them times, all i can say is poor dog :cursing::cursing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

gazt said:


> my mate had a staff x lab it was a really nice dog and good looking why not that x take a look at some there good lookers thats my logic into the idea can,t please every one we have always crossed dogs there the best i like x breeds better than pure bred really they seem a lot stronger and don,t get so many health probs


ohhhhh please not another one that says cross breeds dont suffer from health problems! you havent looked into cross breeding at all have you..you arent just breeding from one breed that has it own problems but you are crossing it to another two breeds that may suffer from different problems..but they will be healthier than pure bred..of course you might not be adding more problems in when crossing two dogs with different back grounds and health issues!  course not..But then you dont health test so you dont know your labs hip scores ect!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> come on people less of the sarcastic comments as much as your anoyed. rise above it


Posts like this deserve sarcastic comments.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

only one thing else i can add to this- MEH!!


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

i now dk only asked about crossing two dogs together it starts world war one is it always like this on here these days oh well can,t please every one must go i have a plane to catch


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Posts like this deserve sarcastic comments.


its just a forum its not good getting worked up over it


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Posts like this deserve sarcastic comments.


Ditto!! Rep on its way to you sir!


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> its just a forum its not good getting worked up over it


Then dont read this thread:001_tt2:


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

gazt said:


> i now dk only asked about crossing two dogs together it starts world war one is it always like this on here these days oh well can,t please every one must go i have a plane to catch


You take a plane to school  Golly gosh! toodle pip


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Beloved said:


> Then dont read this thread:001_tt2:


why not?? im not the one getting worked up giving the op sarcastic comments.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> its just a forum its not good getting worked up over it


Breeding gets alot of peoples backs up..yes it may be said on a forum but the truth of the matters is that this is being done in the real world and the OP will carry on to go ahead with it! so no matter how you hear of it the same ending happens.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> why not?? im not the one getting worked up giving the op sarcastic comments.


No but youre the one telling me to ' rise above it ' etc etc:001_tt2:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Breeding gets alot of peoples backs up..yes it may be said on a forum but the truth of the matters is that this is being done in the real world and the OP will carry on to go ahead with it! so no matter how you hear of it the same ending happens.


how do you know people arnt doing this kind of thing for a reaction?* I think sometimes when you get annoyed its best to think this way then it wont bother you.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> its just a forum its not good getting worked up over it


Oh believe me Im not worked up, Im so relaxed that Im going to sleep


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

you stated on an earlier post that your lab was a rescue?

usually rescue centres give you a contract where it states she must be spayed.

you also stated that you would like a companion for her but you "don't do puppies anymore"

what are you going to do with all these puppies that might be born - labs can have large litters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

May just be a wind up you never know..people come on here and ask for welping advice i still help may be a wind up..but you take the risk
and im not worked up


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Beloved said:


> No but youre the one telling me to ' rise above it ' etc etc:001_tt2:


yeah because theres no point in sarcastic comments really is there as much as it annoys you. it wasnt said in a funny way.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Oh believe me Im not worked up, Im so relaxed that Im going to sleep


 you keep making me laugh! how come i never seen you around before?? lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> May just be a wind up you never know..people come on here and ask for welping advice i still help may be a wind up..but you take the risk
> and im not worked up


thats good then i wasnt being funny.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> yeah because theres no point in sarcastic comments really is there as much as it annoys you. it wasnt said in a funny way.


Ok i forgive you then!:001_tt2:


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> you stated on an earlier post that your lab was a rescue?
> 
> usually rescue centres give you a contract where it states she must be spayed.
> 
> ...


Excellent point!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh i know you wasnt keith!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> why am i talking bull you know a lot about this subject do ya


Er sorry but i didnt mean you!! dont be so jumpy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> you stated on an earlier post that your lab was a rescue?
> 
> usually rescue centres give you a contract where it states she must be spayed.
> 
> ...



and that makes it a WHOLE lot worse!! Breeding from a rescue! thats dam right sick!!! :cursing:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Oh believe me Im not worked up, Im so relaxed that Im going to sleep


good for you im not gonna play the popularity point scoring game, i was just trying to say theres no need for sarcasim i wasnt being funny but seems what ever i say you are towards me.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> and that makes it a WHOLE lot worse!! Breeding from a rescue! thats dam right sick!!! :cursing:


Steady DD!! Steadyyyyyyy


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

It appears the OP has gone to bed ,so lets not beat ourselves up about his/her comments thank you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Steady DD!! Steadyyyyyyy


:blushing: sorry beth! I cant help it !!
Breeding from a dog and you dont no its history!  we have a few rescues here and breeding from them! NEVER! :cursing:
But doubt that matters to some rescue or not..still produces the same pups! :cursing:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> good for you im not gonna play the popularity point scoring game, i was just trying to say theres no need for sarcasim i wasnt being funny but seems what ever i say you are towards me.


Wasnt directed at you sorry


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> :blushing: sorry beth! I cant help it !!
> Breeding from a dog and you dont no its history!  we have a few rescues here and breeding from them! NEVER! :cursing:
> But doubt that matters to some rescue or not..still produces the same pups! :cursing:


Hush DD, the new mod has spoken :001_tt2:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh fer 'eavens sakes peoples! Don't let this wind up set you against each other!  That's EXACTLY what they (often) want.:blushing:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

@ the OP - Standard practice when breeding dogs is to get them health checked. If you don't want to 'line the vets pockets' by getting your pets health checked then you will have a lot of negative response on this forum. It really is worth getting your dogs health checked though if you are considering breeding, just because they look healthy doesn't mean they actually are healthy. 

I am pretty impartial to the subject of cross breeding. IMO so long as the pups will have loving forever homes to go to when they are old enough I see no problem with it, just so long as the parents are fully health checked.

Your attitude to breeding however shocks me. If you can't be bothered to pay out for necessary health tests, what happens during the bitches pregnancy if something goes wrong? Responsible breeders have at least £1000-£1500 set aside to cover for emergencies. Would you have that money set aside to 'line the vets pockets' in case something goes wrong?

Do you know both dogs history?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

i can`t believe a rescue would agree to a pure bred lab going to a home where someone would bred from here let alone breed with another breed, its just behond me :cursing:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> and that makes it a WHOLE lot worse!! Breeding from a rescue! thats dam right sick!!! :cursing:


this is the post where i got the info from!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/56444-labradors.html


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Hes gone to bed, lets hope it was a wind up and that the OP was just yanking our chains


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> and that makes it a WHOLE lot worse!! Breeding from a rescue! thats dam right sick!!! :cursing:


didnt think you could breed from a rescue ,

i had to sign a contract saying i wouldnt, not that i would even consider it anyway


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> thinking of putting my lab to a staff x pit


To the OP

Don't - it is illegal and I hope you are not so uncaring and selfish that you are prepared to bring puppies into the world that risk being pts because of the breed/crossbreed they are simply because they will have a certain look!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Hush DD, the new mod has spoken :001_tt2:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dundee said:


> To the OP
> 
> Don't - it is illegal and I hope you are not so uncaring and selfish that you are prepared to bring puppies into the world that risk being pts because of the breed/crossbreed they are simply because they will have a certain look!


do they put them to sleep even if they are crossed so much? Im just curious


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Dundee said:


> To the OP
> 
> Don't - it is illegal and I hope you are not so uncaring and selfish that you are prepared to bring puppies into the world that risk being pts because of the breed/crossbreed they are simply because they will have a certain look!


Its illegal??? Didnt know that


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry if Ive offended anyone tonight but just had to sayn what I thought, no offence meant to anyone.
Goodnight


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> do they put them to sleep even if they are crossed so much? Im just curious


Put them to sleep??? Nooo why ???


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Lets hope the OP is sleeping on it.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Sorry if Ive offended anyone tonight but just had to sayn what I thought, no offence meant to anyone.
> Goodnight


Not offended me hun, you made me chuckle  night night


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Sorry if Ive offended anyone tonight but just had to sayn what I thought, no offence meant to anyone.
> Goodnight


ya havent offended me i understand why you acted the way you did. no worries good night


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

pit bull and pit bull type - it doesn't have to be a purebred pit bull, in fact, it doesn't have to have any pitbull in it - it is enough that it looks like a pitbull.

But hey... what does taking a risk with the life of puppies matter when you can get a certain 'look'. I guess if they do get taken you can always breed another lot.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Lets hope the OP is sleeping on it.


He had a plane to catch he said. I hope he has , some where far away :001_tt2:


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Dundee said:


> pit bull and pit bull type - it doesn't have to be a purebred pit bull, in fact, it doesn't have to have any pitbull in it - it is enough that it looks like a pitbull.
> 
> But hey... what does taking a risk with the life of puppies matter when you can get a certain 'look'. I guess if they do get taken you can always breed another lot.


You made me sad now


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Dundee said:


> pit bull and pit bull type - it doesn't have to be a purebred pit bull, in fact, it doesn't have to have any pitbull in it - it is enough that it looks like a pitbull.
> 
> But hey... what does taking a risk with the life of puppies matter when you can get a certain 'look'. I guess if they do get taken you can always breed another lot.


Agreed!! Its all to do with the "type" not what "breed (s)" the dog actually is!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> You made me sad now


Why?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Beloved said:


> You made me sad now


the reality of the rescue dogs sucks doesn't it!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Lets hope the OP is sleeping on it.


I don't think anyone is listening . A can of worms has been opened now!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dundee said:


> pit bull and pit bull type - it doesn't have to be a purebred pit bull, in fact, it doesn't have to have any pitbull in it - it is enough that it looks like a pitbull.
> 
> But hey... what does taking a risk with the life of puppies matter when you can get a certain 'look'. I guess if they do get taken you can always breed another lot.


so they dont have to prove it in anyway! i feel for anyone having a dog of that kind of breed id be constantly worried.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I don't think anyone is listening . A can of worms has been opened now!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Excuse us for discussing something close to our hearts !?


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Why?


Cos youre right, they will continue to breed even if previous litters wasnt what they was looking for in looks


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Excuse us for discussing something close to our hearts !?


As long as we are not nasty..witch we havent been its fine!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

It became illegal to breed from any pit bull or pit bull type in 1991. Anyone doing so risks the puppies being taken and pts and a hefty find. So, it begs the question - why are people breeding them? one thing is for sure, they aren't the caring sort otherwise they wouldn't bring into this world puppies that risk being pts simply for being the breed they are. It's purely for selfish reasons to achieve a certain 'look'.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> the reality of the rescue dogs sucks doesn't it!


not everyone with a rescue is like this though hmy:


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Dundee said:


> It became illegal to breed from any pit bull or pit bull type in 1991. Anyone doing so risks the puppies being taken and pts and a hefty find. So, it begs the question - why are people breeding them? one thing is for sure, they aren't the caring sort otherwise they wouldn't bring into this world puppies that risk being pts simply for being the breed they are. It's purely for selfish reasons to achieve a certain 'look'.


Ah TY, didnt know that


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> As long as we are not nasty..witch we havent been its fine!


Hmm i might have been a tad harsh, but i cant help it if im passionate about something . I cant hide my disapointment in the OP!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

ninja said:


> not everyone with a rescue is like this though hmy:


Exactly..we have rescues here..i wouldnt dream of breeding from them!!
there poor examples of the breed..one little puff girl doesnt have the best temperamant (we wouldnt breed a girl unless her tempermant was 10000000000%)..the list could go on..its wrong in so many ways!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Excuse us for discussing something close to our hearts !?


Don;t worry, I'm not getting at you. Just warning Colsy that her attempts to get people to stop discussing it might be in vain  If you look a few pages back, you'll see my post and see I'm with you on this one 

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] There we go Bethany  No offence meant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Hmm i might have been a tad harsh, but i cant help it if im passionate about something . I cant hide my disapointment in the OP!!


Being harsh if fine im always harsh when its something i feel strongly about..cant help it..you wasnt personal..or call names ect..so dont worry! 
others like to boss people around when there not mods! even making snide comments them self


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Haha, nice to see the topic has moved on 

Ive just set up a thread in the dog section regarding whats classed as a "pitbull" type in regards to a Scotts American Bully, so ask away in here too ? or just keep to my thread haha


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Don;t worry, I'm not getting at you. Just warning Colsy that her attempts to get people to stop discussing it might be in vain  If you look a few pages back, you'll see my post and see I'm with you on this one
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Okie dokey thankyou for clearing that up, i love debates,its healthy. But this debate is close to my heart. peace:001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Okie dokey thankyou for clearing that up, i love debates,its healthy. But this debate is close to my heart. peace:001_tt2:


No problem, I love a debate too. So long as it doesn;t get nasty I'm all in. On this occasion I'm with you guys *Walks over to your side of the line*

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Exactly..we have rescues here..i wouldnt dream of breeding from them!!
> there poor examples of the breed..one little puff girl doesnt have the best temperamant (we wouldnt breed a girl unless her tempermant was 10000000000%)..the list could go on..its wrong in so many ways!


and my staffy is a bad example of her breed although KG reg, she is also dog aggressive , 
maybe i should have breed from her and made myself some money along the way!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Surely the Staff x Pit Bull that he is going to use would be a candidate for investigation anyway.
Adding the size of the Lab would I think increase the chances of the DDA being applied to anyone who owned the resulting puppies.


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> No problem, I love a debate too. So long as it doesn;t get nasty I'm all in. On this occasion I'm with you guys *Walks over to your side of the line*
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


* Stands shoulder to shoulder with a sister of the cause! *


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

gazt said:


> health tests they are both very healththy i,m not filling the vets pockets for nothing load of twaddle we never had health checks on cross breeds before no need we never had no problems


well that reply just about says it all


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

majortom said:


> well that reply just about says it all


Thats just what i said. Shocked me to the bones!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Okay as this forum seems to have changed and is imo promoting unresposible breeding I will tell the OP to go for it (now I am a good member jeez) Thats what we need in the UK more unfortunate puppies.
To the members getting annoyed WHY bother it seems you will now always be outnumbered by the ones who think it is okay to breed crosses, that are stating are more heathier than Pure Yadda, yadda Let them get on with it and do as I do let the members who wish them all the best help out further down the line Night Nite


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I cant belive that this is genuine,why would anyone want to put a lab to any Bull type let alone a banned breed even though the dog they are planning on using is not a pure pitbull all pit bull types are banned in the UK.
secondly no rescue would allow you to breed from a rescue bitch

and Lastly in another thread you say the following



gazt said:


> i have a labrador bitch 3 years old and thinking of having two labs what would be best one the same age or a younger one i keep her in a kennel and run with free run of the yard all day i thought it would be a bit of company for her and another dog to run arround with on our walks ,i don,t want a pup i prefere to have them a bit older don,t do pups any more lol whats your thoughts on this


If you (your words) dont do pups any more how are you planning on rearing a full litter of pups


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

methinks our OP maybe pulling a leg or two?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

clueless said:


> Okay as this forum seems to have changed and is imo promoting unresposible breeding I will tell the OP to go for it (now I am a good member jeez) Thats what we need in the UK more unfortunate puppies.
> To the members getting annoyed WHY bother it seems you will now always be outnumbered by the ones who think it is okay to breed crosses, that are stating are more heathier than Pure Yadda, yadda Let them get on with it and do as I do let the members who wish them all the best help out further down the line Night Nite


So you're back to saying that there should be no cross breeds at all and that the breeding of crosses is de facto irresponsible?

Point to the threads where those with cross breeds state they are healthier than "pure" as I would like to offer an opinion on those threads.

I agree we don't need more unfortunate puppies, I differ from you in that I don't automatically assume that "pure" dogs will have good loving homes and responsible owners whereas you seem to infer that is the case. With the alternative of all crosses ending up in pounds as the unscrupulous breeders have mis-sold the pups _"... and he'll mow your lawn as well guv..."_ for some extortionate price....

.... now back on earth..................


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I never left earth Elmo and if you wish to read all the posts on this thread you may find the one that made me post that comment re health It is on this thread. Nothing to do with ALL CROSSBREEDS so need to jump on me at this moment
Anyway the OP is maybe needing to make up their minds with what they want to do. Flaming comes to my mind though as this is a previous post

gazt gazt is offline
Pet Forums Member

Join Date: Mar 2008
Posts: 259
gazt is on a distinguished road
to many dogs about
i think poeple should think twice about breeding dogs at this moment in time the credit crunch rescue kennels full all over the country give it a rest for a while until there is a need for more pups to be bred the situation is out of control something should be done hope you true dog lovers agree
Reply With Quote


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

gazt said:


> health tests they are both very healththy i,m not filling the vets pockets for nothing load of twaddle we never had health checks on cross breeds before no need we never had no problems


Replying to this But I dare say you will be constantly watching for me to even start a word with wait for it Cro oops

Also just to make you aware I was mentioning breeding of crosses only in this thread as that is what the OP wishes to do is it not.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Your previous post stated "those who think its OK to breed crosses" inferring all crosses. If this was not what you meant then I retract my previous comment.

Use the word all you like... I've never siad they are anything else, but please stop using it as if it were some sort of profanity.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> So you're back to saying that there should be no cross breeds at all and that the breeding of crosses is de facto irresponsible?
> 
> Point to the threads where those with cross breeds state they are healthier than "pure" as I would like to offer an opinion on those threads.
> 
> ...


It depends on the breeding and the responsibilty of the owner. If people start breeding dogs willy nilly then cross breeds will end up as more sickly and weak dogs, however the same could be said of breeding 'purebred' dogs.

It is the responsibility of the owner to get their dog health tested and check the breeding lines to make sure that the puppies will be healthy, cross breed or not. People who breed for money alone are the type that should be shot >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it morning yet ?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I agree we don't need more unfortunate puppies, I differ from you in that I don't automatically assume that "pure" dogs will have good loving homes and responsible owners whereas you seem to infer that is the case. With the alternative of all crosses ending up in pounds as the unscrupulous breeders have mis-sold the pups


Is that what I meant by my comment Try again I meant Members answering/ giving advice with whelping as soo many have done before nothing to do with rescue sorry


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Is it morning yet ?


I don't think people are gonna stop arguing about this now it's started. They haven't started the swearing and name calling yet though!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Your previous post stated "those who think its OK to breed crosses" inferring all crosses. If this was not what you meant then I retract my previous comment.
> 
> Use the word all you like... I've never siad they are anything else, but please stop using it as if it were some sort of profanity.


I accept your retraction as I am on this Thread so replying to this breeding and nothing else


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I don't think people are gonna stop arguing about this now it's started. They haven't started the swearing and name calling yet though!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


No and imo they will not as the last one who did it is banned and rightly sooo imo


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

clueless said:


> No and imo they will not as the last one who did it is banned and rightly sooo imo


*Shrugs* so long as threads stay friendly or at least civil as this thread has done so far, the mods shouldn't have to step in. Still a good one to keep an eye on though, cos I suspect someone will flip at some point.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> methinks our OP maybe pulling a leg or two?


Do you know something we don't then?

A wind up is always a possibility, but there are plenty of idiots around who actually do think and act like this person! It's one of the reasons our pounds are full!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Do you know something we don't then?
> 
> A wind up is always a possibility, but there are plenty of idiots around who actually do think and act like this person! It's one of the reasons our pounds are full!


i agree with Dundee its quite possible hes not pulling our leg Colsey.... you only have to look on epupz etc theyre full of similar crosses & the OP has said in earlier threads that he has a lab

please dont do it op, if puppies end up looking anything like a pit they are at great risk of being seized and pts!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

I wasn't going to comment on this but may I remind the OP of the current legislation,
In the mainland Great Britain, four breeds are currently subject to BSL under the Dangerous Dogs Act (DDA):

* The Japanese Tosa
* The Pit Bull Terrier
* The Dogo Argentino
* Fila Braziliero

We must, however, also be aware that *'types' of these dogs are also affected. This means that your dog doesn't have to be a Pit Bull or Tosa to be subject to the DDA: it simply has display physical and behavioural characteristics similar to those displayed in breeds covered by the act.
*
The addition of the word 'type' complicates classification, because the guidelines are based predominantly on appearance and are open to misinterpretation, whether deliberate or accidental. According to these guidelines, a labrador could be described as 90% pit bull due to the broadly described physical categories - and no guidelines are offered to help officials decide whether behaviour is synonymous with a breed or type. These guidelines - and the room they leave for interpretation - is a real cause for concern in the climate of fear and paranoia, *as under British law it is an offence to own, keep, gift, breed from or sell any of the dogs mentioned above.*


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

NO NO NO i think you are stupid why cross a lab with a staffie !!!????
you need shooting you moron!!! people like you dont deserve dogs or any animal ...open you eyers there is hundred of cross bread dog what people dont want and you my friend is going to add to there being more homeless dogs nice one i think you should reconsider you thoughts!!! DONT GIVE UP YA DAY JOB!!! in my eyes you are a loser!


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS A WIND UP!!!!!!! After reading his other one it seems as if he's going round this forum trying to get a rise out of ppl by starting threads that may end up going against the rules! IGNORE plz I don't wanna see anyone getting banned


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i agree with Dundee its quite possible hes not pulling our leg Colsey.... you only have to look on epupz etc theyre full of similar crosses & the OP has said in earlier threads that he has a lab
> 
> please dont do it op, if puppies end up looking anything like a pit they are at great risk of being seized and pts!


my apologies.... it looked fairly blatant to me but I guess you're more used to this suggestion than I?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS A WIND UP!!!!!!! 

Having read a few of the OP other posts I don't think this is a wind up. Misguided at best .......... won't say what the worst is.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Even if this is just a wind up...

I wish EVERYONE would stop breeding dogs for just 1 year. So many animals could be saved...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> my apologies.... it looked fairly blatant to me but I guess you're more used to this suggestion than I?


why are you apologizing to me Elmo?... 'more use to this suggestion than i'...sorry i dont really know wot you mean:blushing:

well if it is a wind up do you think the OP should be allowed to get away with it?? i mean members could end up getting banned!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

casandra said:


> Even if this is just a wind up...
> 
> I wish EVERYONE would stop breeding dogs for just 1 year. So many animals could be saved...


I think thats a good idea,but i think we might encourage more BYB and Puppy Farms.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> why are you apologizing to me Elmo?... 'more use to this suggestion than i'...sorry i dont really know wot you mean:blushing:
> 
> well if it is a wind up do you think the OP should be allowed to get away with it?? i mean members could end up getting banned!


Exactly as that is what I posted before Flaming is not allowed and imo this thread was started with that intention


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I think thats a good idea,but i think we might encourage more BYB and Puppy Farms.


 think by agreeing with this OP is much the same thing eg encouraging BYB


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry to highjack the thread but can i just ask are colsy and elmo the same person?and the new mod/s.....im confused......thanks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

clueless said:


> think by agreeing with this OP is much the same thing eg encouraging BYB


it certainly is!


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> sorry to highjack the thread but can i just ask are colsy and elmo the same person?and the new mod/s.....im confused......thanks


correct me if im wrong but i think elmo is colsy's partner?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> sorry to highjack the thread but can i just ask are colsy and elmo the same person?and the new mod/s.....im confused......thanks


No we are not the same person.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No we are not the same person.


ah right thanks so just Colsy is the mod?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Boston said:


> correct me if im wrong but i think elmo is colsy's partner?


ah thanks for that.....


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> No we are not the same person.


Do you both use the same pc?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> ah right thanks so just Colsy is the mod?


It says that on my controls.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Colsy said:


> It says that on my controls.


Ah so it does thank you...was just checking i had read it right the two new mods were colsy and lady w......


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Colsy said:


> No we are not the same person.


well i think Elmo has just apologised to me on your behalf


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

When I got my latest rescue, Sammy, he was advertised by his owner as a lab x staffi.

I personally cannot see it at all and think he is more ridgeback x with a staffi or unfortunately pitt bull.

Any ideas?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> well i think Elmo has just apologised to me on your behalf


I am a big girl and i dont need folk to a apologise for me !


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Do people think this thread has been created to cause trouble? Im thinking it may be best to close it and give the OP a warning.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do people think this thread has been created to cause trouble? Im thinking it may be best to close it and give the OP a warning.
> 
> ...


I think that would be an excellent idea!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do people think this thread has been created to cause trouble? Im thinking it may be best to close it and give the OP a warning.
> 
> ...


I agree although I will lose more good rep lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do people think this thread has been created to cause trouble? Im thinking it may be best to close it and give the OP a warning.
> 
> ...


*Great idea Mark and i might add some people need to show our new mods respect.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks that way to me 

Worrying really that decent knowledgable members are being wound up in this way to be honest, i can see people getting unfairly banned or leaving over this sort of rubbish.

They are damned if they respond yetr it goes against all their ethics and principles if they don't


----------

